# A seperate section for the members photo gallery.



## ms jadu (Mar 6, 2003)

I think that there should be just a section for all of the members who are willing to share there photos in one place. I do think that access should be granted for registered members only like the Off Topic section.


----------



## dimopoulos (Mar 6, 2003)

This is a great idea. We have already been thinking of integrating a photo gallery for our members but we need to set up the chat first and then we will sort things out with the gallery.


----------



## Tara (Mar 7, 2003)

I was JUST coming here to post something like this as well.

In fact if something could be set up here like Fotki or better yet Picture-Trail, I'd transfer all my pics here.

Also, I would not mind paying for the service either.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 7, 2003)

Good idea.  I too wouldn't mind pating for the service here.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Allandra (Mar 7, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## dimopoulos (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for this input girls. We are thinking about it and if there is much interest we will go ahead and implement it. The biggest benefit of all would be that your pictures will be private shared with only the members here so that you can create your photo albums as you please.

I will put up a poll to see if we can do this.

We will keep you posted on this.


----------



## skegeesmb (Mar 26, 2003)

I tried to go to the site but I keep getting this funny writing on the page.  Does the link work for anyone else?

Skegeesmb


----------



## dimopoulos (Mar 26, 2003)

It was working just fine last night... Let me see...


----------

